# Aeropress or a Espresso machine



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys I currently have a Red Delonghi icona and yesterday it broke down. I make a milk based drink every day so espresso from the Delonghi and some warm milk.

My question to you guys should I get a cheap and cheerful Areopress or a splash out on a Rancilo Silva.

Given that I don't drink espresso's straight I'm not sure splashing out on a Rancilo would make any difference

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Aero press is a wonderfully inexpensive way of getting great coffee, it is very different in flavour to espresso but equally satisfying, which grinder and beans were you using with the icona?


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Aero press is a wonderfully inexpensive way of getting great coffee, it is very different in flavour to espresso but equally satisfying, which grinder and beans were you using with the icona?


I use a Hario Skerton - Fantastic little device.

As for the beans

1. Illy

2. Lavazza ( black bag )

3. Lusty Glaze ( Very nice http://www.hands-on-coffee.co.uk/on-coffee/)

4. Rogue Espresso ( Probably one of the best I have ever tasted http://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/blends/rogue.html )


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The thing with getting a Silvia, you need to get EVERYTHING to make it a worth while purchase, that means a grinder, a decent tamper, proper beans (get these regardless.....), decent scales...... (very useful but not quite as essential with an aeropress.....).

You also need to put the hours in learning how to make a decent cup; the Silvia is a proper espresso machine, so any faults with your technique or other set up, such as grinder or beans will show up quite sharpish.

I started on a Delonghi too, and I can tell you, they are expresso (yes, that misspelling was purposeful) appliances, not espresso machines.

That said, if you do want high quality espresso and you can afford the extras and the time to get good, you can't go wrong with a silvia.

The AP will fairly consistently make a good cup, but the cup is more often than not a little boring and the interesting things about a coffee will be muted; resultantly, its not hard to make an acceptable cup as its hard for the coffee to run away from you.

Personally, I have both methods (well, not a silvia, but that kind of noise) and do enjoy them both. The AP because I can make an easy and mellow cup at work and the Gaggia Classic because I enjoy playing with it, seeing what variables change what in my drink.


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for your response Kyle.

I always have drown my espresso in warm milk so would one still get the interesting notes when using a quality machine like a Silvia ( when done properly of course )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Strange as I manage to get interesting notes from both methods.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Have to strongly disagree that the AP produces a boring cup that mutes flavours. As with all coffee preparation equipment, it is more about user technique. Brewed coffee can produce fantastically complex cups and some beans/roast styles lend themselves to better cups through brewed than espresso. I really enjoy espresso, but couldn't be without a longer brewed cup for the mid afternoon hump.

The brewed section has several tips on using an AP. Just like learning your trade on an espresso machine, you can get any old cup out of an AP, but working hard on technique can get fantastic results. Keep trying and enjoy the ride


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Have to strongly disagree that the AP produces a boring cup that mutes flavours. As with all coffee preparation equipment, it is more about user technique. Brewed coffee can produce fantastically complex cups and some beans/roast styles lend themselves to better cups through brewed than espresso. I really enjoy espresso, but couldn't be without a longer brewed cup for the mid afternoon hump.
> 
> The brewed section has several tips on using an AP. Just like learning your trade on an espresso machine, you can get any old cup out of an AP, but working hard on technique can get fantastic results. Keep trying and enjoy the ride


I don't disagree that brewed can produce some great cups and the AP certainly is great and full of flavour.

But it is certainly more forgiving in terms of what it gives you too, whereas other brew methods like the FP can be an absolute assault, it's pretty easy to get a relaxed AP cup.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I also drink mainly milk-based drinks, I own both a good espresso machine and an aeropress and for me the milk drinks that are espresso based are just miles better. The nutty almost caramel flavour that is very prevalent in the espresso comes out with the sweetness of the milk, with the aeropress these flavours just aren't there (this could be somewhat technique based, I spend far more time with my espresso machine than my aeropress). I really enjoy aeropress for a long black or with a splash of milk, but not for a milk based drink.

You should also consider how much of a difference being able to steam your milk will make. Steaming milk gives it a lovely smooth creamy texture that compliments coffee beautifully. Steamed milk in coffee tastes utterly different to microwaved/heated milk, I would almost recommend the Rancilio purely for this aspect. You may also find that you start to enjoy espresso more as you learn to pull a great shot.

It is also a much more pleasurable experience making coffee with a proper machine imo


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I use both AP and an espresso machine (I had a Silvia). I love the coffee from both. I use the AP at work.

At home I take about half my espressos with milk however I don't use milk with the AP. I find the flavour from the AP much subtler. When I say subtle - the flavours are no less, but for me get lost in milk. Taken straight it's gorgeous!

The Sylvia is a fab machine if your prepared to put the effort in to learn what she likes. Don't expect to just switch her on and get great coffee without doing your homework. It is worth the effort though.


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys for all your responses. I think I'll splash the cash on a Rancilio Silva.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good choice Sand. If you don't mind buying used keep an eye on the sale section. Sylvia's pass through on a regular basis and are normally very well looked after by forum members who tend to be obsessed (in a good way). You should save yourself a few quid to go towards a decent grinder - essential for the Silvia (you will quickly get bored hand grinding)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Milk,in filter, coffee? Heathens!


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for all your responses, Rancilo it is!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Milk,in filter, coffee? Heathens!


I now agree


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> I now agree


You and me both.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

sand133 said:


> Thanks guys for all your responses. I think I'll splash the cash on a Rancilio Silva.


Might be worth looking at a used one from a good source. They do come up on the forum.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Milk,in filter, coffee? Heathens!


Haha indeed uncultured savages!









Silvia is a lovely machine. I picked mine up used on these here forums for a lot less than RRP. When I got bit by the upgrade bug (You will!) and bought Brewtus I sold the Silvia on and lost about £10!!! Leaving extra cash for a grinder







As per everyone would highly reccomend a grinder to go with it.


----------

